# Bamboo Push Pole ???



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Seriously, someone offered you a live cane to turn into a pushpole?
I've seen images on the web out of Southeast Asia of dugouts and sampan-like
boats being poled. It makes sense. Hollow, lightweight, strong, 
cane sections make convenient grips. Being a wood product you'd have to dry it.
Then treat it with a preservative to be able to use it repeatedly in water.
Seal it with an oil or finish it in some kind of paint or varnish. Otherwise it will
succumb to rot or insects. But if you have a constant supply, use until nasty
then next.
I can imagine you now...out with the family for a day on the IRL...










...or maybe its the exhaust fumes again...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Dude,call the skiff shop and get a real one!Ya be glad ya did!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You will have to dry it as Brett mentioned, which will take approx. 5 weeks.  In that time it can warp & check horribly, the best way to combat the warping is to tie it to some form of mandrel.  Keep it straight & off the ground (grass or dirt that is).  It does not need to be tied tight, just snug enough to keep it straight.  The checking can be controlled with cuts made in the cane, they will be in-line with the pole ( like a control joint in concrete/masonry).  

After all of that you will need to seal it.  Bamboo rod makers use spar varnish.  I've used spray varnish on a bamboo gaff, has worked well so far.  

If you want Dave, give me a call.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I think you can hang it from a high tree limb so that it 
hangs free while it drys and it will stay pretty straight...
i think being in the weather slows down the drying and
helps...


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I would zip tie it to the top rail on my chain link fence. this would keep it stright and let the air dry it.

Bamboo is a grass not a wood and will hold up well without any added coating but any coating you add will make it look better.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

> Seriously, someone offered you a live cane to turn into a pushpole?
> I've seen images on the web out of Southeast Asia of dugouts and sampan-like
> boats being poled. It makes sense. Hollow, lightweight, strong,
> cane sections make convenient grips. Being a wood product you'd have to dry it.
> ...


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

we are going to tie it to a neighboring tree cut it at the base and drop the base into a bucket of Copper Sulphate solution ... It will suck the solution up thereby preserving it I will then trim it and varnish it once it is Dry ...

Dave


----------



## frank_v (Jul 12, 2008)

cool idea, let us know how it works out


----------

